# what would the offspring look like???



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

What would the offspring look like between these two


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

TRY this "Chicken Calculator". ( You might need to PLAY WITH IT for a while. )
Link: *http://kippenjungle.nl/Overzicht.htm#kipcalculator

GOOD LUCK !
*


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

No idea, but cute


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

ReTIRED said:


> TRY this "Chicken Calculator". ( You might need to PLAY WITH IT for a while. )
> Link: http://kippenjungle.nl/Overzicht.htm#kipcalculator
> 
> GOOD LUCK !


Du spreche deutsch???


----------



## AlexTS113 (Feb 17, 2013)

birdguy said:


> Du spreche deutsch???


Es ist sprechst du deutsch, aber ja ich spreche deutsch. Ich komme aus Pennsylvania.


----------



## AlexTS113 (Feb 17, 2013)

AlexTS113 said:


> Es ist sprechst du deutsch, aber ja ich spreche deutsch. Ich komme aus Pennsylvania.


Einschuldigung, es ist sprichst.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

birdguy said:


> Du spreche deutsch???


Ha-Ha !
Ja, Ich spreche nur ein bisschen Deutche...aber....IF you "fool-with" that "Chicken Calculator" a little bit....you will find that it also speaks English. 

Ha-Ha ! 
Bruce (*-ReTIRED-)*


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

ReTIRED said:


> Ha-Ha !
> Ja, Ich spreche nur ein bisschen Deutche...aber....IF you "fool-with" that "Chicken Calculator" a little bit....you will find that it also speaks English.
> 
> Ha-Ha !
> Bruce (-ReTIRED-)


Ja,	Danke


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

birdguy said:


> Ja, Danke


Sie sind herzlich willkommen.

Have FUN with the "Chicken Calculator". The fella that developed it went to a LOT of work, I think. Considering the many variables....I think he did a very good job *!* 

Bruce (ReTIRED)


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

ReTIRED said:


> Sie sind herzlich willkommen.
> 
> Have FUN with the "Chicken Calculator". The fella that developed it went to a LOT of work, I think. Considering the many variables....I think he did a very good job !
> 
> Bruce (ReTIRED)


Yeah it I'd very complex


----------



## taramedlin (Mar 30, 2013)

*Rooster*

Off subject but what breed is that rooster?


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

taramedlin said:


> Off subject but what breed is that rooster?


My _GUESS is: _It's a White *Cochin* Rooster.

just a guess ....
It LOOKS similar to this: *http://184.154.227.15/~twentypo/cnetter.net/~cnetterpub/chickens/white_meat.jpg*

But....I dunno.

ReTIRED


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

ReTIRED said:


> My GUESS is: It's a White Cochin Rooster.
> 
> just a guess ....
> It LOOKS similar to this: http://184.154.227.15/~twentypo/cnetter.net/~cnetterpub/chickens/white_meat.jpg
> ...


Yeah he's a Cochin roo


----------



## taramedlin (Mar 30, 2013)

He's beautiful.


----------

